# Push / Pull / Leg Routine Required!



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Following aad's advice I'm after a PPL routine.

I have access to all the usual gym equipment and would like to it be over a 3 day split (Mon/Wed/Fri) with my running tue/thur and my hourly walk Mon/Wed/Fri/Sat/Sun.

My diets pretty bang on now and the next step is getting my workout nailed.

Any advice appreciated!


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

there is probably about 50 threads already on routines pal ... just type PPL in search bar


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Push

Inc DB Press

Flat/decline bench press

DB Flyes

BB OH press,

Front leaning dips

Cable rope pushdowns

Legs

Squats

Quad Ext

Straight leg deadlift

Calf Work high reps

Pull

Deadlifts

Pullups

BOR

Single Arm DB Row

BB shrugs

EZ bar curls superset hammer curls

a version


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Bb bench 3 x 6

Military 3 x 6

Dips 3 x 8-10

Lateral raise 3 x 8-10

Cgbp 3 x 6-8

Any tricep iso 2 x 8-10

Deads 3 x 3

Pull ups 3 x 8-10 or reverse pyramid

Bb row 3 x 8-10

Facepulls 3 x 8-12

Bb curl 3 x 8-10

Hammer curl 2 x 8-12

Squat 3 x 6

Sldl 3 x 8-10

Leg press or leg ext 3 x 8-12

Ham curl 2 x 8-12

Calf work


----------



## landerson (Apr 25, 2008)

http://jacktylerperformance.com/2013/10/13/pushpulllegs-split-strength-size-and-athleticism/


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Did some searching and reading, think I'm going with this:

@Mingster

[Pull] Deadlift 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4 reps. Chins 3x10. Barbell Curls 2/3x12-15.

[Push] Bench 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4. Dips 3x10. Skull Crushers 2/3x12-15.

[Legs] Squats 5 sets x 10,10,8,6,4. SLDL 3x10. Calf Raises 3x15-20.

Ideally need a replacement for Calf Raises as my joints in my feet are quite weak and they'll click on each rep, would much rather something else. Maybe change for leg press or a mixture of machine work.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

silverzx said:


> Did some searching and reading, think I'm going with this:
> 
> @Mingster
> 
> ...


The raises are to give some direct work to the calves but if you can't do them then you can't do them. There's nothing to swap with like for like, but box jumps would be the best choice to give the calves the most stimulation imo.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Mingster said:


> The raises are to give some direct work to the calves but if you can't do them then you can't do them. There's nothing to swap with like for like, but box jumps would be the best choice to give the calves the most stimulation imo.


I'll give them a go before I sack them off, no harm in trying again I suppose! 3x omega capsules a day might help with it too.

How do you suggest doing them, with a smith machine (with weight on) or just balanced on a step with a Olympic bar in hand?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

silverzx said:


> I'll give them a go before I sack them off, no harm in trying again I suppose! 3x omega capsules a day might help with it too.
> 
> How do you suggest doing them, with a smith machine (with weight on) or just balanced on a step with a Olympic bar in hand?


Like this. Use a much lower box - start at 15 inches or so. Do sets of 10 to start with and try to build up. Once you get to 15+ add a weight plate or a small dumbbell to either hand.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Mingster said:


> Like this. Use a much lower box - start at 15 inches or so. Do sets of 10 to start with and try to build up. Once you get to 15+ add a weight plate or a small dumbbell to either hand.


Sorry maybe I wasn't clear I was referring to giving calf raises another go before sacking them off.



> How do you suggest doing them, with a smith machine (with weight on) or just balanced on a step with a Olympic bar in hand?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Like this. Use a much lower box - start at 15 inches or so. Do sets of 10 to start with and try to build up. Once you get to 15+ add a weight plate or a small dumbbell to either hand.


are these any good for calves?

I have the same problem with grannys ankles


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> are these any good for calves?
> 
> I have the same problem with grannys ankles


Your calves will be burning afterwards believe me. Nothing will replace a calf exercise, but the more you go up on your toes as you jump the more you will feel it in your calves.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

@Mingster

Is there an alternative to dips? I'm fairly confident I won't manage 3 sets of 10 so would like a back up exercise.

Otherwise shall I just go to failure 3 times?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

silverzx said:


> @Mingster
> 
> Is there an alternative to dips? I'm fairly confident I won't manage 3 sets of 10 so would like a back up exercise.
> 
> Otherwise shall I just go to failure 3 times?


I would recommend going to failure three times. Same with chins. Most people struggle with these two exercises but the benefits of doing them outweigh the initial problems. There's no-one with any size or development who can't do a couple of sets of chins and dips so it's best to master these from the off.

If you can only get reps in the range of 6,5,3, or whatever, that is fine. Strive to add a rep here and there and you will get there. Add a negative or two on the last set - jump up to the top position and fight the effects of gravity on the way down - or use an assisted machine if you gym has such a thing.

You will get the reps in time and the results will be worth it.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Mingster said:


> I would recommend going to failure three times. Same with chins. Most people struggle with these two exercises but the benefits of doing them outweigh the initial problems. There's no-one with any size or development who can't do a couple of sets of chins and dips so it's best to master these from the off.
> 
> If you can only get reps in the range of 6,5,3, or whatever, that is fine. Strive to add a rep here and there and you will get there. Add a negative or two on the last set - jump up to the top position and fight the effects of gravity on the way down - or use an assisted machine if you gym has such a thing.
> 
> You will get the reps in time and the results will be worth it.


 @Mingster

I thought this might be the case.

Thanks, I'll go with it. :thumb:

We do have an assistance machine but I'll just go with negative reps upon failure.

First session tonight, I assume it goes Push/Pull/Leg so Push tonight. Is there any technical reason why it's in that order?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

silverzx said:


> @Mingster
> 
> I thought this might be the case.
> 
> ...


You can start with any session but keep the sessions in order. For example you could do Pull/Legs/Push or Legs/Push/Pull. The idea is to have a session between Squats and Deads as both work the legs.

I always use Legs/Push/Pull. My reasoning is that Legs are the hardest muscle to train so I like to get them out of the way when I'm freshest and can give them more focus.

If you have to miss a training day for some reason always return to the gym with the workout you missed, rather than the next workout on the list. A lot of people seem to find an excuse not to train on Leg day and come back with Push rather than training the session that they miss


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

using your protocol @Mingster and 2 weeks in im stronger and the size is coming on, dbol kicked in aswell so expecting much more gains


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Mingster said:


> You can start with any session but keep the sessions in order. For example you could do Pull/Legs/Push or Legs/Push/Pull. The idea is to have a session between Squats and Deads as both work the legs.
> 
> I always use Legs/Push/Pull. My reasoning is that Legs are the hardest muscle to train so I like to get them out of the way when I'm freshest and can give them more focus.
> 
> If you have to miss a training day for some reason always return to the gym with the workout you missed, rather than the next workout on the list. A lot of people seem to find an excuse not to train on Leg day and come back with Push rather than training the session that they miss


Nice one. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

silverzx said:


> Nice one. Thanks for the explanation.


how did you get on with this mate? i'm thinking of trying it out as i'm finding it harder to get to the gym for more than half an hour


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> how did you get on with this mate? i'm thinking of trying it out as i'm finding it harder to get to the gym for more than half an hour


Not brilliantly. Always wanted to do more or the equipment I needed was always busy so I'd end up doing other stuff.

If you've just got half hour it's probably perfect to be fair.


----------



## Champ3185 (Jun 1, 2015)

@Mingster

Hi Mingster. Your routine looks like something I want to try. Would it work for a natural athlete also? I ask because when I enquired about a low volume ppl on other forums everyone said it wold not work for me and that I should do a full body workout. I however prefer a ppl and could see myself sticking to it.

P.s I'm lifting on and off for a couple of years. Just dropped 30 pounds in past 5 months on a 2 day split but regret loosing size now??I look like a twig at 188 pounds. I'm hoping to get bigger and stronger!


----------



## Champ3185 (Jun 1, 2015)

MrSilver said:


> Did some searching and reading, think I'm going with this:
> 
> @Mingster
> 
> ...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Champ3185 said:


> Yes.


----------



## Champ3185 (Jun 1, 2015)

Mingster said:


> Thanks Mingster!Im excited to start it. When I enquired on another forum about a low volume ppl they said to not do it... that frequency and volume is too low...
> 
> I'm looking to get big and strong and bumping calories from 2300 to 2800.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

See what works for you @Champ3185 .

Do two week of 10,10,8,6,4 then do two weeks of 3x5. See what you like, mixing it up is always good.


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

MrSilver said:


> @Mingster
> 
> I thought this might be the case.
> 
> ...


i prefer pull push legs keeping deadlifts away from leg day


----------



## Champ3185 (Jun 1, 2015)

MrSilver said:


> See what works for you @Champ3185 .
> 
> Do two week of 10,10,8,6,4 then do two weeks of 3x5. See what you like, mixing it up is always good.





Awt said:


> i prefer pull push legs keeping deadlifts away from leg day


Good thinking! Better for recovery


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Champ3185 said:


> Personally I would stick to the 10,10,8,6,4 version. The 10 and 8 rep sets are basically a warm up for the heavier work to come. Once you get to a decent weight with the 3x5 you will have to add warm up sets to get to that weight safely and this means upping the total volume. Repetition of a system builds big, strong muscles. Chopping and changing adds nothing unless you are highly advanced imo.


----------



## Champ3185 (Jun 1, 2015)

Mingster said:


> Thanks for the feedback Mingster. I'm gonna start the programme tomorrow and can't wait to stuck into it! It looks beautifully simple.


----------

